# Hammer Drill vs. Impact Driver



## JimSavage (Aug 25, 2009)

I need to hang some storage cabinets on a cinder block wall in my garage. Everything I'm reading recommends using a hammer drill to drill anchor holes in the block wall. I do not have a hammer drill, but I do have an impact driver.

I know those tools aren't the same, but will the impact driver drill holes in cinder bock?

If I need a hammer drill instead of an impact driver, has anyone rented one? How did that work out?

Also, do the Tapcon screws work well for this kind of thing? (The HD near my house sells Tapcon.)

I've never done anything like this, so any other advice you have would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Jim Savage


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

A hammer drill is a nice luxury to have but a regular drill will do the job.

No, an impact driver is not the same as a hammer drill. Use a drill to put holes in the block. Use the impact to screw the cabinets to the wall.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Tapcons do a great job. Have used almost a thousand of them.

You can drill the pilot hole (bit usually comes in the larger boxes) without an impact then use the drill to fasten them. Only thing to be careful of, use at very low speed when installing Tapcons and stop when it gets tight, do not strip them or they hold nothing.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I think toggle bolts are a good idea. To add to that, If it were me I'd consider using a french cleat attached with construction adhesive, toggle bolts, then hang the cabinets from that. I think it would distribute the weight better.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You can use a regular drill to drill holes into concrete block, but it will hake a long time.

A corded hammer drill does not cost very much anymore. The real cheap ones run in hammer mode only and it is essentially useless for anything other than drill holes in concrete. The slightly more expensive ones (but still cheap) let you switch from regular mode to hammer mode. Hence, you have an extra drill.

In my opinion, this is all you need - -

http://www.reconditionedtools.com/factory-reconditioned-black-and-decker-dr650r-6-5-amp-1-2-in-dual-range-drill-hammer-drill/bdkrdr650r,default,pd.html?ref=froogleDR650R&zmam=31282435&zmas=40&zmac=427&zmap=DR650R&gclid=CObh8v2Uo60CFYHrKgoddj0p6A

I like to use an impact driver to drive the tappon screw into the concrete. Jusfine is right about going slow and stopping when you are no longer making progress.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the tapcons. To just drill a hole, use a masonry drill with a regular drill.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Make sure you use a bit matched to the Tapcon screws you are using. 
Drill the hole under or oversized for the screw and it won't work out.

You can drill a few holes with a masonry bit and a regular drill. If you
are drilling more than a few holes in concrete a hammer drill is nice
to have. A heavy duty 1/2" corded drill is a useful tool to have and 
many are available with a hammer drill mode.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you have no alternative to drilling a hole with a regular drill in concrete, start with a small bit, then ream it out to the size you want with successively larger bits. Try it anyway, I have found it to be quicker than to go boring with the 'correct' bit. The hole won't get out of shape either.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Tapcons are for concrete, masonry, stone & materials with a higher density than cider block.
Yor are looking for a concrete lag shield connector. They use a lag screw, works great on thre coarse and crumbly cider block.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Tapcons work great, so dont hesitate to use them. I have drilled holes in concrete without a hammer drill, but it takes FOREVER and you will go through masonry bits fast. I have a cordless Makita hammer drill/impact that I absolutely LOVE


----------



## ZiggyZ (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Jim,
I'd check out Craigslist for a cheap hammerdrill. Tapcons will work fine for the CMU block.


----------



## linjay (Mar 20, 2011)

Agree with Tapcon and proper size concrete (carbide tipped) drill bit. No special drill required for concrete block.


----------



## anmark989 (Aug 16, 2019)

Great feedback about the Makita impact driver. I will add that to my own list plus the drivers I found on this article.

https://verycreate.com/impact-wrench-vs-impact-driver/


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

If using tapcons don't drive them with an impact style driver. The vibratory action destroys the material needed to hold the threads.

PM me and I am sure I have some old hammer drills that need a new home.


----------

